# Chippewa Valley RC



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,4,7,12,13,18,20,22,26,27,31,36,38,44,45,49,53,58,63,66,67,68,69,71

24 total


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Bert and Leigh Windham for winning the derby with Luke (handled by Glen Curtis). DERBY LIST!!!!!!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations Bert and Foxhollow!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

DERBY RESULTS

1st - #3 Luke H/Glen Curtis O/Bert Windham
2nd-#7 Luke O/H Robin Brunsch
3rd-#16 Stryker O/H Randy Spangler
4th-#12 Willoughby O/H Laura Parrott
RJ-#19
JAMS - 1,9,10,13,14,17,22

CONGRATS TO ALL !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,4,7,12,13,20,22,26,27,36,49,53,58,63,66,68

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

4,12,22,27,49,53,58,63,66

9 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,6,8,9,10,12,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,23,24,28,30,34,37,40,41,45,46,47,48,50,52,53,54,55


32 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

3,4,6,8,10,12,14,15,18,20,21,24,28,37,40,41,45,47,48,50,53,55

Total 22


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to wblind. 22 dogs back. 32 is the rotation. Same location. 3 4 6 8 10 12 14 15 18 20 21 24 28 37 40 41 45 47 48 50 53 55. Unofficial. Any questions please check with the marshal in the morning.


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

=Glen Curtis won the open qualifying Moses for the National and in addition made it a clean sweep!!!!!
1st Moses
2nd Pace
3rd Webster
4th Hudson
RJ Jackie
(I hope this is the right order)
Congratulations Glen!!!!! You done good!!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats to Glen on the "BIG SWEEP" in the Open!!


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

Way to go Glen!


----------



## Dr. Bill (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations to Glen and Fox Hollow. Glen also won the Derby with Luke. That put him on the Derby List. Congrats to Bert and Leigh Ann.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

6,8,10,14,18,20,21,24,28,37,40,41,45,48

14 total


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Dr. Bill said:


> Congratulations to Glen and Fox Hollow. Glen also won the Derby with Luke. That put him on the Derby List. Congrats to Bert and Leigh Ann.


Not to mention a father-son win of the open and derby.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone have Amateur results??


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Up on E.E.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

A big congratulations to Dave Robertson and Scamp on the Amateur Win! Dave has been in the field trial game for over 20 years, and has always done all his own young dog and all age training. This is Dave's first blue ribbon in a all-age stake. This win not only gives Dave his AFC but qualify's him for the National AM next spring. Dave and Scamp got a second place the weekend before at the Watopa Trial.
Randy & Mary


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Randy Spangler said:


> A big congratulations to Dave Robertson and Scamp on the Amateur Win! Dave has been in the field trial game for over 20 years, and has always done all his own young dog and all age training. This is Dave's first blue ribbon in a all-age stake. This win not only gives Dave his AFC but qualify's him for the National AM next spring. Dave and Scamp got a second place the weekend before at the Watopa Trial.
> Randy & Mary


Big accomplishment there. Congratulations.


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Randy Spangler said:


> A big congratulations to Dave Robertson and Scamp on the Amateur Win! Dave has been in the field trial game for over 20 years, and has always done all his own young dog and all age training. This is Dave's first blue ribbon in a all-age stake. This win not only gives Dave his AFC but qualify's him for the National AM next spring. Dave and Scamp got a second place the weekend before at the Watopa Trial.
> Randy & Mary


Yes, Big Congrats to Dave and Scamp! Dave has been training his own retrievers since the late 70's. Never has used a pro, doesn't go south, has success especially with the limited trials he runs, many placements but the all age blue had been elusive. Very happy for my friend!


----------

